

CERN may not have discovered elusive Higgs Boson: study - elijahparker
http://www.economictimes.com/articleshow/45086653.cms

======
letstryagain
OK so it could be something else, but the Higgs Boson is still the simplest
theory that fits the data.

------
ssivark
If one claims that "techni-quarks" combine to make the "techni-Higgs" then the
obvious question is what about the other combinations -- which must give rise
to more such Higgs-like particles. We've seen only one new particle and that
makes technicolor very unlikely.

It might be possible to beat the model into shape to match observations, but
that would make it very contrived. So, while not impossible to find some weird
model, most typical models of technicolor are ruled out.

------
Gustomaximus
Non mobile link: [http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/science/cern-may-
no...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/science/cern-may-not-have-
discovered-elusive-higgs-boson-study/articleshow/45086653.cms)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Changed.

